
Enabling all developers to build on the Account Activity API - runesoerensen
https://blog.twitter.com/developer/en_us/topics/tools/2018/enabling-all-developers-to-build-on-the-account-activity-api.html
======
ihuman
Looks like this API will be too expensive for Twitter client developers to
afford.

> The public pricing that I’m seeing shows Twitter’s Account Activity API
> pricing as $2,899/month to get activity updates… for 250 users.

[https://twitter.com/BigZaphod/status/996794900208287744](https://twitter.com/BigZaphod/status/996794900208287744)

------
runesoerensen
Highlights in this thread
[https://twitter.com/TwitterDev/status/996782993200025600](https://twitter.com/TwitterDev/status/996782993200025600)

